# Getting hard to chew



## FollOwr (Jan 15, 2010)

My hedgehog usually eats Halo catfood, but I have noticed lately he seems to be having a harder time chewing the food. Does anyone have any recommendations for food that might be easier to chew? Thanks.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

You might want to get him checked out at the vet to make sure he doesn't have something funny going on with his mouth or teeth.

Royal Canin cat food makes pretty small kibble that seems to be pretty easy for a lot of hedgies to chew.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Sar-uh...especially since (if I'm remembering what I've read right, never used the food), Halo has pretty small kibble already, doesn't it? If he's older, it might just be a weaker jaw, but it would still be a good idea to get his mouth and teeth checked out, just in case. Mouth problems can be pretty common for hedgehogs in general and sometimes they can be easily fixed if caught early.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Halo already has nice small kibbles, but they are on the harder side. I wouldn't recommend Royal Canin just cause it's such a low quality food, I usually recommend Fromm brand cat foods if you want to go with just one food, it's great quality and nice small kibbles. I'd recommend getting the Fromm Mature Gold and one of the Fromm 4-Star Nutritionals formulas (there's like chicken, duck, salmon, etc.) and mixing them in a proportion to get a good fat percentage for your particular hog. Since the Mature is only 10% fat, it's lower than some hedgies need so you can just add in a bit of one of the higher fat foods to balance it out.


----------

